# Memory Foam Topper



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

FYI Costco has the high quality 2.5", 4# density MF toppers on sale until the 30th. They are $30 off for King & Queen, $20 off for full and twin. These are the good ones that are sooooo comfortable. Comes with a nice zippered cover as well.

We already have one in the Outback that we love and if you're considering it now is the time.









We added one to the King bed in our house last week and it's like sleeping on a cloud when placed on top of an already good mattress. Liked it so much I went back tonight and bought two more for the girls beds.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

C. Jim

The Outback rear slide queen bed. I am assuming it is a full size queen not a almost queen????

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Thor:

Since the walk around "Queen" in my 28BHS is a short Queen (5" shorter), then I suspect that the slide out Queens are no larger as well. No biggie though, I just used my box knife and cut the 5" off the end. Can't even tell once you put it in the zippered cover


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The rear slide is a short queen, but before you cut, you should see how the topper fits. I cut about 3" off mine, then put it on the bed, and I could've left it the stock length. I don't know if it is the same topper as Jim is talking about, but I did get it at Costco.

Forgot Norm's adage, measure TWICE, cut ONCE.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Makes sense Tim. You could probably just compress it into the opening. And the matress width (front to back on the queen slide since it's turned sideways) is the same so it won't hang over the edge.

You already know this, I'm just thinking out loud for the benefit of those who haven't thought about this yet.

And yes, measure twice (or three times in my case), cut once. Gotta love Norm!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well off to Costco tonight to buy a topper pad







. This is mod mod you can actually do in the winter









Thanks
Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

We bought the Costco topper just before Christmas and put in on the queen slid-out in our 21RS. It was a perfect fit. This is a well worth it purchase! We have used it 9 nights since putting it on and have slept good every night.










With a sale on, I think we will buy one for our bed in the house, this weekend.

By the way, part of the fun of buying the memory foam is taking it out of the vacuum packed package and watching it expand.... watch out!!!

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the cover that comes with these, by any chance waterproof? I have a 4 year old that sometimes doesn't answer when "nature calls".









Jim


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

No it is not waterproof.

Walter


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

we bought one yesterday (at Costco)


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Jim, we've already got one at home & we'll be heading over to pick up one for the Outback this weekend. These babies are a dream.

TM4


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I read that memory foam has a terrible odor, hardens with temperatures below 65 degrees, and after a while it does not spring back into place and has permanent indentations from the body.

Should I be put off?

Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Haven't had any of those problems with mine, except for the initial odor, but that goes away in short order. I use one at work also, and that gets rolled up in my locker when I'm off. It shows no signs of permanent indentations.

Tim


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Haven't had any of those problems with mine, except for the initial odor, but that goes away in short order. I use one at work also, and that gets rolled up in my locker when I'm off. It shows no signs of permanent indentations.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]22562[/snapback]​


Sounds good, I am going to pick one up then.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My Sister picked up a queen size and put it in her 26RS. It fit perfectly without trimming at all.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I use one at work also


I need a job like that! New meaning to sleeping on the job.

Excuse me while I run very very fast!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know how fast Tim can run, but judging from his stature, if he gets ahold of you..................................................


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Between the checker tournament, surfing the net, and the foosball game...I don't have time to sleep at work! Sheeeeesh!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you all read carefully, no where in that post did I say I slept at work. I merely stated that I have a memory foam mattress topper at work, I did not specify what it is used for. As it turns out, they make a very nice addition to the seats in the firetruck, cause for some reason, the folks who build never ride in them. Unless your the driver, with an air ride seat, your not very comfortable.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

So...now your 'modding' firetrucks too. 
Where's that THERAPY FORUM?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I had to dig myself out of that hole. Almost let the "trade secret" of the best job in the world out......









Do you think anyone bought it?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Probably not.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Guys

Just back to the foam topper topic. I'm curious after checking my bill - I purchased the topper at Costco. It was $40 off







Is this a mistake or a Canadian dollar thing? Price after rebate was $104 Cnd

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds about right Thor. I think the queens here were about $110 with $30 off, ending up at 80 something. Did you install it yet? Comfy?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha everyone
We have one of the memory foam toppers
We got ours at Boscov's for $60 on sell.
Work great!! best sleep I ever had in the camper.
Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I had to dig myself out of that hole. Almost let the "trade secret" of the best job in the world out......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I have the best job I'm sitting here getting paid to watch the SuperBowl!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CJ

TT is still frozen in solid







. Cannot wait until spring to try it out









Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------

